# "The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel" on Amazon



## vraiblonde

Best TV show I've seen in a REALLY long time.  Free with Prime.  If you haven't seen it, put it on your watchlist NOW.  Smart comedy with engaging characters.  Can't wait for next season!


----------



## jazz lady

Next up in the queue after I finish 'Black Mirror' on Netflix.


----------



## jazz lady

Started watching it over the weekend and it is really good. Very entertaining, well made, and lots of laughs.


----------



## jazz lady

Season 2 is here!


----------



## vraiblonde

We went tiki bar crawling yesterday, so I got about 5 minutes into season 2 before I fell asleep.    Tonight, however, Monello and I have a date with Amazon.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> We went tiki bar crawling yesterday, so I got about 5 minutes into season 2 before I fell asleep.    Tonight, however, Monello and I have a date with Amazon.



I saw it was released yesterday instead of today, but unfortunately it was after 9 when I saw that. I didn't dare start it because I would want to watch more than one episode.  But tonight it's ON.  Netflix and chill fer realz.


----------



## jazz lady

Managed to watch the first episode (and ONLY the first episode much to my chagrin and need for sleep) and it is starting out just as good as last year.   Gonna binge watch it this weekend if I can.


----------



## Monello

If anyone is interested in season 2, I'd suggest to rewatch season 1 before, so you  can recall a few of the old plot lines.


----------



## mAlice

I found it incredibly boring.


----------



## Monello

mAlice said:


> I found it incredibly boring.



Why do you hate Jewish people?


----------



## mAlice

Monello said:


> Why do you hate Jewish people?



I hate everybody.  Ask anybody.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I hate everybody.  Ask anybody.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


>



Don't sneak up on me.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Don't sneak up on me.



I forgot about that!  

Sawry!!!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> I forgot about that!
> 
> Sawry!!!


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


>


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> Why do you hate Jewish people?


----------



## Bann

mAlice said:


> I hate everybody.  Ask anybody.


----------



## Bann

Watched a couple episodes last night and the rest of Season 2 now!


----------



## jazz lady

Enjoying the heck out of watching and have two more episodes to go.


----------



## Monello

Could both of those sets of parents be any more neurotic?

I'd be curious how Jewish people feel about how the families are portrayed.  It seems a lot of negative stereotypes are assigned to their roles.


----------



## Bann

*sigh*  Finished the 2nd season!   Now, we'll be waiting impatiently for the 3rd.


----------



## jazz lady

Bann said:


> *sigh*  Finished the 2nd season!   Now, we'll be waiting impatiently for the 3rd.



Finally finished the last two episodes last weekend.  So good and also a big *sigh* on having to wait for the next season.


----------



## jazz lady

Announcement from Amazon Prime: "Are you ready? Midge is hitting the road. Season 3 of The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel drops December 6."


----------



## Monello

Woo Hoo!


----------



## littlelady

Bezos is an example of the American dream (started out of his garage), but he got twisted, and, now has bastardized it,  He is not very nice to his employees, and, now, they steal from him on deliveries.  Justice, and all.  I will never understand why people support Amazon, or Bilderberg.  But, that’s just me.  Happy watching. :shakingmyhead:


----------



## lucky_bee

littlelady said:


> Bezos is an example of the American dream (started out of his garage), but he got twisted, and, now has bastardized it,  He is not very nice to his employees, and, now, they steal from him on deliveries.  Justice, and all.  I will never understand why people support Amazon, or Bilderberg.  But, that’s just me.  Happy watching. :shakingmyhead:


### off. it's a TV show.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

littlelady said:


> Bezos is an example of the American dream (started out of his garage), but he got twisted, and, now has bastardized it,  He is not very nice to his employees, and, now, they steal from him on deliveries.  Justice, and all.  I will never understand why people support Amazon, or Bilderberg.  But, that’s just me.  Happy watching. :shakingmyhead:



Sort of like living and paying taxes in a county, like Montgomery County, despite disagreeing with just about everything the county does politically.


----------



## littlelady

Chris0nllyn said:


> Sort of like living and paying taxes in a county, like Montgomery County, despite disagreeing with just about everything the county does politically.



Yes, living in Mont Cty sucks.  We moved here to be near our children, and grandchildren to help them out.  None of us want to be here, and we all discuss moving.  So far, South Carolina is everyone’s choice. Mt. Pleasant to be exact.  I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## littlelady

lucky_bee said:


> ### off. it's a TV show.



What does 3 #’s spell?  Do you speak, and act like this, irl?  Just wondering. And, you don’t get it.  That’s ok.


----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> Announcement from Amazon Prime: "Are you ready? Midge is hitting the road. Season 3 of The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel drops December 6."



Can't wait!     But, that means it'll be December.


----------



## Bann

I love Amazon.  I love buying my shoes online and getting them the next day.


----------



## lucky_bee

littlelady said:


> What does 3 #’s spell?  Do you speak, and act like this, irl?  Just wondering. And, you don’t get it.  That’s ok.


I do talk like this IRL. I got plenty more #'s for you, too. You can find them here --> 

did you get that? I bet not. That's ok.


----------



## RoseRed

Bann said:


> I love Amazon.  I love buying my shoes online and getting them the next day.


I think we have a Lance in the house.


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> I think we have a Lance in the house.


Fo real.



cluck


----------



## RoseRed

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel actor Brian Tarantina dead at 60
					

Actor Brian Tarantina was found dead Saturday in his Manhattan apartment in what appeared to be a drug overdose.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bann

Season Three was only 8 episodes.    It seemed so short!


----------



## vraiblonde

I want to talk about season 3 but I don't want to spoiler for those who haven't seen it.



Spoiler: Click ONLY if you've watched the whole season



Midge needs to feel sorry and apologize for what she did to her friend who gave her her big break, not just be sorry that she got booted from the tour.  I hope this is what happens next season.  And I think I'm a dipchit for being involved with these characters like they're real people.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I want to talk about season 3 but I don't want to spoiler for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click ONLY if you've watched the whole season
> 
> 
> 
> Midge needs to feel sorry and apologize for what she did to her friend who gave her her big break, not just be sorry that she got booted from the tour.  I hope this is what happens next season.  And I think I'm a dipchit for being involved with these characters like they're real people.


Mee, too.  (wanting to talk about Season 3)

Edit - I missed the spoiler.    Yeah, I hope so, too.  A year is soooo long to wait for 8 shows, though.


----------



## flowerlover

Is this season 4 that is starting? I think I only saw 2 seasons on Amazon Prime when I finally got around to checking it out. Was there a third season already aired that's on Amazon Prime now? I will have to look when I get a chance.


----------



## vraiblonde

flowerlover said:


> Is this season 4 that is starting? I think I only saw 2 seasons on Amazon Prime when I finally got around to checking it out. Was there a third season already aired that's on Amazon Prime now? I will have to look when I get a chance.



Season 3 is available now on Amazon.  It started off slow - too many full musical performances - then picked up a couple episodes in.


----------



## jazz lady

I've only had time to watch 3 episodes.  First two were snoozers but things were picking up in the third when I finally forced myself to disengage and go to bed.    Not happy the season is so short.  Eight episodes is NOT enough.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> I want to talk about season 3 but I don't want to spoiler for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click ONLY if you've watched the whole season
> 
> 
> 
> Midge needs to feel sorry and apologize for what she did to her friend who gave her her big break, not just be sorry that she got booted from the tour.  I hope this is what happens next season.  And I think I'm a dipchit for being involved with these characters like they're real people.


Finally finished the season yesterday, so I looked at the spoiler.  Yes, totally agree with all of it.  

I just don't want to have to wait so long for the next season to find out what happens!


----------



## Monello

Watch the first 2 seasons before you watch season 3.  This way you are current on all the characters and sub plots.


----------



## Merlin99

New season starts tomorrow, two episodes and then two more every Friday


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> New season starts tomorrow, two episodes and then two more every Friday



Ugh!  Monello is off camping for the weekend and I promised I wouldn't watch without him.  

We'll probably wait until they all drop anyway so we can binge.


----------



## Monello

Watch this clip of the real Lenny Bruce.  You will appreciate how well Luke Kirby nails the part of Bruce in the show.


----------

